# Got a rifle back !!!



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

You know how when you sell a gun , you always regret it?? Well about 12 years ago I sold a Savage model 16 in 7mm08 to a friend, I didn't really want to sell it but I had other rifles and needed some change at the time so I sold it. 

Well it has changed hands a couple times since among other friends and I got the opportunity to buy it back yesterday! 

If I can remember correctly, I sold it for $400 12 years ago and I was able to buy it back for $300! And I got 3 boxes of shells with it. It has a 3x9x40 Nikon Buckmaster on it, and a Timney adjustable trigger. (I installed it years ago, it was a "pre accu trigger" savage)

I remember it being the most accurate rifle I ever owned and it after shooting it yesterday at the range, IT STILL IS! 

It's nothing fancy , but it's a great gun and I'm glad to have it back.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am still looking for a Browning shotgun I sold a friend years ago. Its nice to get em back!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's almost like a reacquaintance with an old friend. Now go have a few brews and catch up on old times, just leave out the ammo! LOL!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

When it's right, it's right.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

that kind of love story always makes me cry .

congrats , I will never sell my Tikka Lite 270 win


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

someone pass me a tissue please........................................


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I did the same thing about ten years ago. Ithica ultralite 20ga. semi-auto. Sold it to my father in-law. He told me I would NEVER get it back. We were always betting each other about everything. Well I wish he was here to rub it in but I now have it back! 
R.I.P Paul


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story!!! Glad you got her back!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Man that is nice. I hope you get a chance at a big buck this year with that rifle. Now that will seal the deal.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Man that is nice. I hope you get a chance at a big buck this year with that rifle. Now that will seal the deal.


That would be sweet, but it looks like the wife may have commandeered it! She shot it the other day at the range and said she liked it better than her .243...


----------

